# Redwood and Maple Burl



## rtjw (Feb 4, 2006)

I offered this on The Pen Shop and we sold out quickly. I figured I should offer it here also. I will have to go up on the price a little.

Set of ten blanks will be 14.00. that includes paypal and priority shipping. You must order a full set of redwood or burl. No 5 of this and 5 of that.

Dont send money now, because i want to get a feel and see if we can get 500 blanks ordered. If it looks like we will, I will post for everyone to start sending the money.

Redwood Burl







Maple Burl


----------



## Fangar (Feb 4, 2006)

I got in on the redwood burl.  It is really nice for those of you thinking about it. Don't be suprised when you get them if they look a little bland.  Once you turn em down and finish them, they are really nice.

Fangar


----------



## ccarse (Feb 4, 2006)

Count me in for some redwood burl!


----------



## TheHoneymooners (Feb 4, 2006)

Johnny, How big ya gonna cut em [?] If they are at least 3/4 I'd be in for a set of the Rewdwood burl.


----------



## Kurt From Jersey (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm in also on the redwood! 2 sets if you please!


----------



## rtjw (Feb 4, 2006)

They are 3/4 squared by I think 5 1/2.

But we dont have any Rewdwood. We will have plenty of Redwood though!
[]


----------



## Radman (Feb 4, 2006)

I just turned (last night) some of your redwood burl, and let me tell you, It's awesome.  Now, if I would have had my cigar bushings in the right order, I would have taken a picture [!][!][!]
Radman[8D]


----------



## olsenla (Feb 4, 2006)

Put me in for a set of redwood.

Thanks,
Larry


----------



## rtjw (Feb 4, 2006)

so as to not have any double posting, please post any orders on the topic at http://www.thepenshop.net/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=747

The bulk buy is on. So you can start placing orders


----------



## Thumbs (Feb 4, 2006)

That means we have to join "thepenshop.net" to order these?  Those of us who were never invited are allowed to join,too?[?]


----------



## rtjw (Feb 5, 2006)

Yea, your invited. I didnt know I sent out invitations. If it is a problem, you can just send me paypal, but your name will be put up on The Pen Shop. It is just so I can keep track of everyone that has ordered.


----------



## YoYoSpin (Feb 5, 2006)

If I understand this correctly, you're advertising here on the IAP site and then sending your customers to a competing site to close the deal? Perhaps the intent was wholesome but it comes across as poor taste to the extreme, IMHO.


----------



## jeff (Feb 5, 2006)

I have to agree with Ed. 

Johnny, I'd be willing to bet I'd be laughed off or chased off your site if I did something similar. I'm going to post some new articles here this week. I'll post an announcement on the pen shop and test my theory.

Edit: In thinking more about this, I realize that Johnny sees his site as complimenting rather than competing with this one. Given that, I think his intentions were good, but I have to disagree with that view of the two sites. Just because they are different does not make them complimentary.


----------



## rtjw (Feb 5, 2006)

Sorry about that ed. It was so that recordkeeping could be done. 

Jeff, that would be great if you posted an announcement. I think several people have posted links to different stuff here. I dont have a problem with it. And I dont think anyone else would.

If it will stop any confusion, I can delete the thread. Just tell me what you need me to do.


----------



## GaWoodworker (Feb 5, 2006)

I would like to purchase a few sets of the redwood burl.


----------



## rtjw (Feb 5, 2006)

Please send paypal to rtjw@swbell.net
 they are 14.00 a set. 

I hope the price is okay with everyone and it is okay to post my paypal address. If I need to ask approval just tell me and I can mail the post application approval form in![)]


----------



## jeff (Feb 5, 2006)

Just expressing an opinion, Johnny [] I didn't mean to imply that you'd do the chasing.

No need to delete the thread, I want everyone to have a chance to get these nice blanks. Looks like beautiful stuff.


----------



## Dario (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YoYoSpin_
> <br />If I understand this correctly, you're advertising here on the IAP site and then sending your customers to a competing site to close the deal? Perhaps the intent was wholesome but it comes across as poor taste to the extreme, IMHO.



Johnny,

I agree with YoYoSpin, as good as your intentions are, it is coming accross as very tacky.  Also just my own opinion.


----------



## rtjw (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jeff_
> <br />Just expressing an opinion, Johnny [] I didn't mean to imply that you'd do the chasing.
> 
> No need to delete the thread, I want everyone to have a chance to get these nice blanks. Looks like beautiful stuff.



Heck Jeff, you havent been chased off yet. I try to keep the guard bird chained up. The only problem is he pecks everyone that comes in the cage.


----------



## rtjw (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Dario, I hate that it comes across as tacky, wasnt meant to. 

Tacky would be YoYo's blanks!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rtjw_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gary Max (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rtjw_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Why would you talk badly about Yo-Yo's blanks ?????
Seems like you are attacking his work.


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm looking for some pickle blanks.  Anyone sell any pickle blanks?


----------



## clewless (Feb 6, 2006)

Let's see, Ron made a Gerkin pen.  That leaves dill, kosher, bread and butter, gee, how about a pickled beet pen?


----------



## ccarse (Feb 6, 2006)

I like sweet pickles the best!


----------



## gerryr (Feb 6, 2006)

Kosher dill loaded with garlic is the best![]


----------



## rtjw (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gary Max_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Just my humble opinion


----------



## Ron Mc (Feb 6, 2006)

PastorBill,
I may be able to assist you! I will soon be adding the ever popular pickle blank to my pen blank page on McKinneyPens.
Here's a preview of what can be done with them! [][]


----------



## rtjw (Feb 6, 2006)

speaking of Pen Blanks. I got an email today about you Ron. 

The questions was, do you make your own blanks or have someone do them for you? They were wondering because they found a guy on ebay selling the blanks and saying that you bought from him and it had a picture of one of your pens and website. Just wanting to make sure no one is stealing your stuff.


----------



## Dario (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rtjw_
> <br />speaking of Pen Blanks. I got an email today about you Ron.
> 
> The questions was, do you make your own blanks or have someone do them for you? They were wondering because they found a guy on ebay selling the blanks and saying that you bought from him and it had a picture of one of your pens and website. Just wanting to make sure no one is stealing your stuff.



Johnny, 

Is there a need for this post?  If so, why not go straight to the point?  You're obviously insinuating something.  Why hide in the pretence that you care?

This is neither in defense of Ron nor picking a fight...I just feel this is wrong.

Another sad day in IAP... [V][]


----------



## Ron Mc (Feb 6, 2006)

Johnny,
Please let whomever e-mailed you know that I have worked a deal with my supplier so that I can provide the checkerboard, 50/50, and the NEW strip blanks at more economical prices than they can buy them on eBay for.
This is why I have only advertised the blanks in the "Commercial" area since I don't think they belong in the "Individual" category.
I have also allowed my supplier to use my pictures in his auctions to help him sell the blanks. He has become a great friend and business partner. So, Nothing has been stolen.
Thanks for bringing this to my attention. I hope that this clears it up for whomever sent the e-mail.


----------



## rtjw (Feb 6, 2006)

You are welcome Ron, and I will keep you to your word about posting it on the pen shop. I would love to have some of the blanks. It would probably be tacky for me to buy them on here though since I have TPS and the whole competition thing. LOL I have always thought they were neat.

Dario before I answer your post, have you sent my wood yet?[]


----------



## Dario (Feb 7, 2006)

Johnny,

Your package was shipped via USPS Flat rate box on February 1, 2006.  You should have been notified via email by USPS.  It is very odd that yours haven't arrived yet.

Please give it a few more days and if it doesn't arrive, please let me know and I'll follow it up with USPS.  Worst case, I'll give you a FULL REFUND.

BTW, no matter what you say...I'll fulfill my part of the bargain.  []


----------



## rtjw (Feb 7, 2006)

I am getting close to ordering. If you want some you better get them soon. Send paypal to rtjw@swbell.net


----------



## rglinks (Feb 7, 2006)

If it not yet closed I would like to have 1 set of each.

Thhis is the first time for me on this group buy thing.

Where do in need to send the check and my info to

Ron


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Feb 7, 2006)

WTG RonMC.  That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## kfandb (Feb 7, 2006)

As the manufacturer of the checkerboard blanks you're refering to on ebay, I agree with Dario. Ron has NEVER said or implied that he makes these blanks. Ron contacted me more than a year ago and asked if we could manufacture a blank like this, and thanks to Ron, the rest is history. We've been very succesful with the checkerboard blank. Ron approached me about offering them to the IAP members since we don't have the time time to do it. Your insinuation that Ron was doing something underhanded OR that I am a thief was neither called for or appreciated. I suggest you keep your snide comments to yourself. 





> _Originally posted by rtjw_
> <br />speaking of Pen Blanks. I got an email today about you Ron.
> 
> The questions was, do you make your own blanks or have someone do them for you? They were wondering because they found a guy on ebay selling the blanks and saying that you bought from him and it had a picture of one of your pens and website. Just wanting to make sure no one is stealing your stuff.


----------



## rtjw (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />Johnny,
> 
> Your package was shipped via USPS Flat rate box on February 1, 2006.  You should have been notified via email by USPS.  It is very odd that yours haven't arrived yet.
> ...



I will wait a couple more days dario. No Problem. I thought that flat rate boxes took 2 or 3 days just like all priority. Postman cames today and still didnt have it. Thats 6 days from texas to texas. You may want to start checking on it.


----------



## Dario (Feb 7, 2006)

Johnny,

I am tracking it online but USPS tracking sucks.

They are very reliable though, and yours will be my first problem if ever.  The packages I mailed Saturday to California and Utah arrived yesterday...so something might have happened with your package.  If it doesn't arrive by Monday just let me know and I'll refund your money (since the package is not insured).


----------



## rtjw (Feb 7, 2006)

MONDAY!!!! That will be 12 days. Dont you think to get 240 miles it wouldnt take 6 days.

Dont worry. I will chalk it up as a loss.


----------



## Dario (Feb 7, 2006)

Johnny,

I cannot control delivery...if you can't wait then I will send the refund TODAY.

Check your paypal account in 10 minutes.

Thank you,


----------



## Dario (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rtjw_
> <br />MONDAY!!!! That will be 12 days. Dont you think to get 240 miles it wouldnt take 6 days.
> 
> Dont worry. I will chalk it up as a loss.



FULL REFUND sent.

Hope this is satisfactory to you.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Dario (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rtjw_
> <br />MONDAY!!!! That will be 12 days. Dont you think to get 240 miles it wouldnt take 6 days.
> 
> Dont worry. I will chalk it up as a loss.



FULL REFUND sent.

Hope this is satisfactory to you.

Thanks!!!


----------



## rtjw (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />Johnny,
> 
> I cannot control delivery...if you can't wait then I will send the refund TODAY.
> ...



It is not that I cant wait. It is just that you are wanting me to wait 12 days for something that says usually ships in 2 to 3 days. I know that some take longer. 

Do what you want about the refund. If it arrives I will paypal it back to you plus 5% for paypal funding.


----------



## rtjw (Feb 7, 2006)

Jeff, this post has gone completely off topic. Would you please delete this whole thread. 

That will get rid of the TACKY sale and the rest of the garbage. That should make your YoYo bounce up and down really good.


----------



## Mikey (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kfandb_
> <br />As the manufacturer of the checkerboard blanks you're refering to on ebay, I agree with Dario. Ron has NEVER said or implied that he makes these blanks. Ron contacted me more than a year ago and asked if we could manufacture a blank like this, and thanks to Ron, the rest is history. We've been very succesful with the checkerboard blank. Ron approached me about offering them to the IAP members since we don't have the time time to do it. Your insinuation that Ron was doing something underhanded OR that I am a thief was neither called for or appreciated. I suggest you keep your snide comments to yourself.
> 
> 
> ...



Someone explain to me where the snide comment is here?? 

I see one member asking another about someone selling blanks useing his name and pictures, and if they knew about it.

If anyone is not familiar with eBay, some sellers have a problem stealing other people's pictures and using them as their own. I think many just wanted to make sure this wasn't happeneing here.


----------



## jeff (Feb 7, 2006)

OK, this has gone far off the topic of some nice blanks. I'm locking this topic and it will disappear in a couple days. Anyone wanting to get some of these blanks from Johnny knows where to find him []


----------

